# Headlight Bulb Not HID (recommendations)



## chastulsa (Jun 8, 2007)

Can someone recommend a nice replacement bulb, I dont care about HID right now. I have a 2.5S with SER front. I perfer a blue looking bulb but might do white instead. I appreciate any recommendations. Thanks and its my first post! LOL!


----------



## DariusD (Jun 27, 2007)

I also have a 2004 Nissan Altima 2.4S(that didn't come with HID). I switched to the aftermarket halogen bulbs, but I usually blow one bulb (low-beam) about every 2-3weeks. I'm trying to figure out whether it's better to switch back to the original (factory) bulbs or different halogen bulbs. Any suggestions?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I've had SilverStars in my car for about 4 years now with no problems...


----------



## DariusD (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Speedo. When I switch them out next time I'll try the Silver Stars and see how they work.


----------



## altimajason (Mar 8, 2007)

i had the silverstars in my 03 and i blew one ever couple weeks. finally someone told me about nighthawks. these bulbs, although hard to find are the best. a very bright ultra white with just a tint of blue.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Possibly need to change the wiring harness, seen that fix the problem before. Different bulbs have different specs...


----------

